

90 Seconds To Life – Suprising Lessons Learned Winning A Pitch Competition - jnickhughes
http://soentrepreneurial.com/2012/06/28/90-seconds-to-life-suprising-lessons-learned-winning-a-pitch-competition/

======
peacemaker
"As I stood up there last week it became crystal clear the difference between
successful people and unsuccessful people is simply a matter of delivering
when the time calls for it."

Couldn't have said it any better.

